# I got a place to hunt.



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

The girl my wife works with owns a farm and her family owns farms. I usually hunt a property in Nelsonville that I can stay at,. Due to Covid we are not going there this year. My wife had talked about me hunting on this property before but I always had this place I could go down south so I never took them up on this opportunity. Tonight she was on the phone with her and I asked if they they had anyone hunting the property this year. They said no. So I got a spot! Happy as hell. I'll let you know how it turns out. It's a farm surrounded by new developments. I'm excited as hell. Going to go look at the property this weekend. Wish me luck.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

congrats and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's great!
Good luck to you...


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Awesome! Look at it on Google earth, make a plan and hang a stand. This time of the year you want to get in and out! I don’t even risk hunting till Halloween except maybe a field edge for a doe.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Should be deer moving all over this weekend!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Awesome! Look at it on Google earth, make a plan and hang a stand. This time of the year you want to get in and out! I don’t even risk hunting till Halloween except maybe a field edge for a doe.


The best thing anyone can do is get on the computer and look at the topo of the area. You can learn most of the pinch points and funnels that way.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Surrounded by housing developments..... might have extra hunters sneaking in to bow hunt , hope not..... but not all, ask for permission .....
Good luck and let us know how it goes , 
I'll be starting next week with decent cool weather coming in, might get out this weekend in the morning & evening


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Awesome! Look at it on Google earth, make a plan and hang a stand. This time of the year you want to get in and out! I don’t even risk hunting till Halloween except maybe a field edge for a doe.


You're kind of like my BIL. He can't wait to get out there once the season opens, but he really keys on the time around Halloween. 

Yes, look at the topo info, but keep your eyes open for sign when you're out there. Deer don't always move in the way the topography suggests they should. I've been surprised quite a few times. Saw few deer where I expected to see many, saw many deer where I expected to see few! I like boots on the ground scouting!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

So I went out to the property I got to hunt. Met my wife's friends husband. Got a signed permission slip and had a look around. The property google maps showed me was the house beside the actual property I have permission to hunt. The farm I have permission at is much smaller. But it is still a place to hunt. It has about 3 acers of woods beside a nice green pasture field that is not used. Nice green grass about 9" high. Maybe cut hayfield? The woods is set adjacent to a powerline that has the big woods I thought I'd be hunting on the other side. The woods I'm hunting has a small creek running through it that was recently flooded with our recent rains. You could see where all the weeds were recently pushed over buy the flood. There was a lot of fresh tracks all over. Found two places where they are crossing the creek. Found a tree with good shooting lanes in the front part of the woods where I can slip in without disturbing the rest of the small woods. I bounced 2 deer when I was looking around the front part of the woods. I've had much worse places to hunt with less sign. Didn't see any scrapes or rubs in the area I was in but if the does are there... Hope to place a ladder stand tomorrow or Monday. I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Well this place turned out to be a real honey hole. Probably the best deer hunting spot I've ever had. I have seen up to 7 deer every morning I have been there. Have seen 5 bucks. 4 of them shooters. 125" or above is a shooter to me. I have been waiting on a buck but couldn't stand it anymore. Had a deer come in at 7:25. 4 Minutes after shooting time. I couldn't see if it was a doe or buck. I gave it a grunt and it ran to me stopping at 15 yards behind a tree. I cocked my gun 
and pulled up. Then I hear another deer coming I thought this is a buck following a doe. It walked out into an opening and I shot, it was still so dark the muzzle flash kind of blinded me for a few seconds. (45/70 with a 18" barrel with a muzzle break) Deer ran everywhere. The deer I shot at ran in to a tree top by the side of the field. I thought one of the other deer was the one I shot at. I sat there wondering how I could of missed a 40 yard shot like that. I just sat there because it was to dark to try and track yet. At 7:59 I hear a stick break to my left. I turn my head to look in that direction and deer blow and run. 5 this time. I set there till 8:30 and the sun is up now. I keep looking at that blow down where I last saw the deer. I see a log that is a different color than the rest. I look thru my scope. Is that hair? I get down and walk over and there she was. I am blessed to have found such a spot. Planning on going back for Muzzle loader. I'll keep you posted.​


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sounds like a great place! Be sure to offer some venison to the owners and do your best to keep them happy, for years of hunting.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Not to criticize you but with a good a spot maybe wait for a little more light next time. Anyway congratulations on your deer


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> Not to criticize you but with a good a spot maybe wait for a little more light next time. Anyway congratulations on your deer


.
I get what your saying Magic, It wasn't like I couldn't clearly see it was a deer and I had an open shot especially with the snow on the ground. I had sat in that stand and watched deer every morning I've sat there sense Halloween. I was ready to shoot something. Plus this was the first time I had been there with the pasture frozen so I new I could get a machine down there to get it out. I agree there are some mornings I just wouldn't have been able to see at that time. Thanks for your input. Merry Christmas.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Going to go out tomorrow to try and stick one. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Good luck!!!! Should be a great day with snow coming in on Sunday.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Well it was a nice crisp morning to be out. Saw 4 does at 7:30 walking the edge of the woods. Too far out. Saw a bunny with my headlamp going in and had a **** come sneaking by at daylight, and a whole chorus of woodpeckers. It was chilly.


----------

